# GAME THREAD: Blazers @ Celtics



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

<center><font size=6><font color=red>Portland Trail Blazers</font> 
*VS* 
<font color=green>Boston Celtics</font></font></center>

<center>11-17-06
TV: FSNW
4:30 pm PST

 *<font color=red>VS</font>*  </center> </center>
<center>

_*Main Matchup*_

 *VS* 



_*Other Matchups*_

 *VS* 
 *VS* 

*X-Factor:**
LaMarcus Aldridge*
</center>
<center><font color=red>*Portland (4-5)</font> <font color=green>Boston (2-6)*</font></center>

*Click on the pictures up above to access more information on the players and teams involved in the game.*


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

I really hope we'll see a good game from LA. It's just too much fun watching the guy play.


----------



## spanish chocolate (Nov 16, 2006)

Here an spanish one waiting without sleep for see the development of my guy, and of big zach and the rest of blazers!!!!


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

spanish chocolate said:


> Here an spanish one waiting without sleep for see the development of my guy, and of big zach and the rest of blazers!!!!


Now this man is a fan! :clap: (Your a guy, right? I don't mean to offend any one by making assumptions, but most women I know would think you should be committed.)

Will you be powering down those little tiny cups of espresso to keep awake for this? :biggrin:


----------



## spanish chocolate (Nov 16, 2006)

jaja today is friday, tomorrow saturday, so not college, and 1 am is early, whrn i want to see suns, mavericks... i have to wait until 4:30 am, and if its not weekend, the match finishes at seven, and at eight o'clock i have school so make an idea of that nba is my religion...


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

BBert said:


> Now this man is a fan! :clap: (Your a guy, right? I don't mean to offend any one by making assumptions, but most women I know would think you should be committed.)
> 
> Will you be powering down those little tiny cups of espresso to keep awake for this? :biggrin:


You mean the European nuclear coffee? They might as well drink motor oil. :biggrin:


----------



## spanish chocolate (Nov 16, 2006)

No problem, i drink cocacola


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

yakbladder said:


> You mean the European nuclear coffee? They might as well drink motor oil. :biggrin:


I actually can't stand coffee, or anything coffee flavored, but I find that thick brown sludge in those tiny cups to be pretty tasty. And man, what a rush! :eek8:


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Can someone post regular score updates / notes on great / horrible plays for those of us still stuck at work?

Thanks....

PBF


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

PBF, I'm sure there will be people posting regular updates to the game. I'm not sure how active I will be. 

You can always watch the live HTML updates on NBA.com.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Dixon will not be guarding Pierce. If he tries it will be ugly.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

*BS!!!*

Okay, I'm watching the Celtics Broadcast for the pregame show, and this guy says this:
" The Blazers have all these promising rookies, but they've got to be careful because they are breeding a losing environmnet."
and ....
" This game should be like a layup for the Celts."


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

yuyuza1 said:


> " This game should be like a layup for the Celts."


Relatively speaking, that's what this game is for Portland too.

I think the Celtics are definitely the worst team they've played so far. Definitely.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Masbee said:


> Dixon will not be guarding Pierce. If he tries it will be ugly.


this is what it will be:

Dixon-Telfair
Udoka-Pierce
Jack-Szkerlksjedflwerbiak


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Samuel said:


> Relatively speaking, that's what this game is for Portland too.
> 
> I think the Celtics are definitely the worst team they've played so far. Definitely.


I don't know who this guy is, but he certainly won't stop talking. He is now saying that Nate is having the same trouble in PDX that he had in Seattle. I wasn't aware that Nate is having trouble now or he ever did Seattle. Apparently he always tried to kick his butt whenever he played Nate.


Who is this guy?!


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Already LA makes the Celtics adjust a shot..
And already Dixon is blocked and fouls...


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

yuyuza1 said:


> This game should be like a layup for the Celts."


Huh? :laugh: That's what the Clippers announcers thought too, before they had to eat their words. 

The Celtics are the frontrunners in the Oden sweepstakes as far as I'm concerned. Damn them! :biggrin:

Even with all our many, many injuries, we should be able to stick with them.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Telfair drives by Jack...and Jack right back at ya...nice..

Celtics seem to be playing a sag defense and PDX looks a tad confused...


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Timeout.. Boston 12, Portland 11... Pierce just got an offensive foul...Now I've seen everything...


----------



## spanish chocolate (Nov 16, 2006)

double team on zach, this makes me upset...


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

niiicceee passing...even if it was to Dixon..16-12 Portland


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

These Celtic players travel more than 'ol suitcase Vlade Divac used to... I've got to go home to watch the rest of this. I don't think work likes me streaming NBA games to my desktop :biggrin:


----------



## spanish chocolate (Nov 16, 2006)

Telfair is going to make a monster game only because he plays against his old team...
could we use dickau?? i prefer sergio...
UOO, serio made i think a training camp or a day with the celtics..


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

yakbladder said:


> niiicceee passing...even if it was to Dixon..16-12 Portland


Ditto! Haven't seen this kind of first quarter in a while.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

graham really seems to be playing like crap. again.


----------



## spanish chocolate (Nov 16, 2006)

where is webster please????? 20-20, good score, because the last 4 games....


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

how the hell can magloire miss a 3 foot hook shot?


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

If we go into Q2 tied, it's gonna be like blood in the water for our boys. They've come back from HUGE deficits, and the longer we hang with the Celts the closer our confidence is going to get to exploding all over that court.

PUT THE HAMMER DOWN, BLAZERS!!!

PBF


----------



## spanish chocolate (Nov 16, 2006)

Well, with zach in bench, the continue playing, today they must win...
Sergio is not finding assists with graham and outlaw, and rondo is a great defender...


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Time to go on another run and get a lead going into halftime.

I'm liking this Jack/Sergio backcourt. Lots of capable ballhandlers.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Man, jamaal blows. it's like watching a slow uncoordinated vladimir stepania.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Iron unkind so far this season for Sergio.


----------



## spanish chocolate (Nov 16, 2006)

Today, i can see a blazers game, and sergio doesnt play well, and zach plays bad...


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Vera Katz could play better then Magloire.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

They take Magloire out and put Aldridge in and the Blazers start playing better again. Tied again, Thanks Aldridge.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

joel had surgery? did anyone else know this before MB just said it?


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Hap said:


> Man, jamaal blows. it's like watching a slow uncoordinated vladimir stepania.


I've compared him to a poor man's Vladamir Stepania before...the main difference is that Stephania was a much better rebounder. He sucked them in like a hungry toad.


----------



## spanish chocolate (Nov 16, 2006)

pierce appeared... 7 down at halftime, not so bad.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Hap said:


> joel had surgery? did anyone else know this before MB just said it?



Well I thought someone said that he had testicular torsion. Those things don't unwind themselves...


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

---


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

Sergio needs to play along side with webster, and especially Aldridge. sergio and Aldridge had been running the high pick and roll very effectively the last two games. that play just doesn't work well with Travis and mags. Mags' hands can't catch sergio's passes, and travis doesn't cut to the hoops when he set a high pick for sergio. 

come on nate, play sergio and Aldridge together!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I can't believe I forgot another game was on! These East coast games mess me up! I didn't start watching until it was 37-30.

Aldridge looks like he's doing great!


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I am happy we traded telfair but I have to say, he is really playing well today. Shooting well, distibuting well, and even playing a little defense.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Man, where would be without Zach?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I like that Outlaw made SURE he wasn't going to make that shot if he fouls him.


----------



## spanish chocolate (Nov 16, 2006)

Well zach is in the game now, but be careful with pf and to..
Now prepare for sergio!!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Sergio has to make those shots!


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan (Feb 16, 2006)

mgb said:


> Sergio has to make those shots!


Agreed...not the first time I've seen that...he's young


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

ColoradoBlazerFan said:


> Agreed...not the first time I've seen that...he's young


And he's probably amped knowing the game is being shown back in his country. I have no doubt he'll get them to drop.


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I thought Graham was gonna smack him...bad call though


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan (Feb 16, 2006)

somebody has to start hitting some outside shots


----------



## blazerboy30 (Apr 30, 2003)

WOW.....the Boston commentator is absolutely ATROCIOUS! I've never heard such a terrible commentator. And the announcer isn't much better.


----------



## spanish chocolate (Nov 16, 2006)

Sergio doesnt make any shot, and when he pass the ball, never webster or dixon.. always graham..
The blazers have too much zach-dependence..


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

ColoradoBlazerFan said:


> somebody has to start hitting some outside shots



Ya, like Paul Pierce?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

ColoradoBlazerFan said:


> I thought Graham was gonna smack him...bad call though


Ya, I didn't think that was flargant. It look like he went for the ball.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

wow, we just dont have the horses tonight....I knew PP would get his but you can't let others go off like Bassy and Wally...no one has really stepped up for Zach tonight.


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Anyone know when Joel is expected back?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

im kinda glad the game tomorrow isn't on tv.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

another close game turned into a route...starting to get annoyed...seriously guys..I know you dont have roy and joel, but cmon..keep it close.


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Hap said:


> im kinda glad the game tomorrow isn't on tv.


Is that just local or the NBA pass on cable as well?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

ColoradoBlazerFan said:


> Anyone know when Joel is expected back?


He has to have surgery so he's out for a couple weeks.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

That's it, we are not going to win another damn game until Brandon Roy comes back. This guys suck!!!


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan (Feb 16, 2006)

This could get ugly unless we get somebody to really step up other than Zach



mgb said:


> Hey has to have surgery so he's out for a couple weeks.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

We should just rest Zach.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mgb said:


> He has to have surgery so he's out for a couple weeks.


they said he'd be back practicing next week.

I guess the playoffs might be a out of reach now, eh?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Why hasn't LA came back in?


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Damnnnnnnnnnnn....that wasn't pretty


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

When we do well, we get to be excited about winning and about the rookies, but when we are losing, we can get excited about the next draft.

Right now, I am excited about the draft.

Durant


----------



## spanish chocolate (Nov 16, 2006)

Witch the game lost, and now zach injured.... good night guys, a bad day..


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Tomorrows game is on the league pass and yes this game is officiallty ugggggggly.

Peace Out


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

yuyuza1 said:


> *BS!!!*
> 
> Okay, I'm watching the Celtics Broadcast for the pregame show, and this guy says this:
> " The Blazers have all these promising rookies, but they've got to be careful because they are breeding a losing environmnet."
> ...


Well, they were right.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Hap said:


> they said he'd be back practicing next week.
> 
> I guess the playoffs might be a out of reach now, eh?


Well we'll need a really strong second half of the season.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

and we should've drafted Gerald Green in 3....2.....1


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

really dissapointed the guys aren't showing much effort right now. I know you're down,but have some pride and not lose by 40...ugh


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Nate McVillain said:


> When we do well, we get to be excited about winning and about the rookies, but when we are losing, we can get excited about the next draft.
> 
> Right now, I am excited about the draft.
> 
> Durant


losing competitively...okay
losing the way we have been.....unacceptable


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Hap said:


> and we should've drafted Gerald Green in 3....2.....1


I wanted to draft Green, but even though Webster has been playing poorly as of late, I now think Webster will be the better player. But, who knows.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Dickau, Outlaw and Aldridge seem to be trying.

Sergio and Webster are both lollygagging.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Hey everyone, I'm working on the Nets/Blazers game thread for the Nets' forum and I have no idea your guys starting 5 and 3 key players are. Can someone help me out a bit? I'd really appreciate it, thanks.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

ZÆ said:


> Hey everyone, I'm working on the Nets/Blazers game thread for the Nets' forum and I have no idea your guys starting 5 and 3 key players are. Can someone help me out a bit? I'd really appreciate it, thanks.



Our top 5!

Jamal Magloire
Stephen Graham
Ime Udoka
Zach Randolph
Dan Dickua

Are you pissing in your pants yet?


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Yega1979 said:


> Our top 5!
> 
> Jamal Magloire
> Stephen Graham
> ...


You know it :biggrin: 


Jack, Webster and Outlaw the 3 key guys off the bench?


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

There is no need to get crazy over the last few games. What has happened is because of an injury situation the Blazers basically have reverted back to midget ball like last year until a few players come back. Even after they are back there will still be a hole at SF, but you have to admit that having Brandon Roy out of the lineup effects things drastically for the Blazers. If you will note, when did the Blazers exactly start losing? Right after Roy went out with the injury. This put Portland into the position it is in now with Dixon starting with Jack and Idoke. You want to tell me how the hell they were supposed to match up with 6'8" Paul Pierce and Wally Szerbiak? They weren't. Tonights game was basically a 3 point practice session for Boston, shooting over the smaller guards like they weren't even there. Its probably going to stay that way until Roy gets back into the lineup, and Martell starts feeling better and earning some minutes in the guard rotation again.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

yuyuza1 said:


> Okay, I'm watching the Celtics Broadcast for the pregame show, and this guy says this:
> " The Blazers have all these promising rookies, but they've got to be careful because they are breeding a losing environmnet."


Well, that's just crazy. The breeding part was done a few years ago. Our losing environment is talking, toilet trained, and ready to start preschool. He's a big boy now.

barfo


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Is it just me, or does Magloire look like he couldn't give a rats *** when he's out there playing? He was the biggest guy on the court tonight but only managed to pull down 1 rebound. From what I've been seeing so far out of Magloire, I think we would have been better off keeping Zendon Hamilton around. At least he was hungry and determined. We need to dump Magloire ASAP before his trade value decreases too much.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

ZÆ said:


> Hey everyone, I'm working on the Nets/Blazers game thread for the Nets' forum and I have no idea your guys starting 5 and 3 key players are. Can someone help me out a bit? I'd really appreciate it, thanks.




My guess would be 

Aldridge
Randolph
Udoka
Dixon
Jack

Off the bench 

Outlaw
Magloire
Graham


God that's even hard to type those names and think you have a shot to win.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

My DVR has been malfunctioning so I missed the game. I was pissed about it until I read this thread. Oh, well, as long as we get a better draft pick than the Celtics (I've always hated the Celtics) that will be my consolation. 

So, apparantly the Blazers needed more effort? I guess Nate "really tearing into them" on the plane after the last game really paid dividends. :biggrin: Just sayin'. 

Our already not great -- expected to be the worst team in the league by most -- team is completely decimated by injuries. And we're depending on young guys playing their first NBA games. And a couple of others who are lucky to be in the league. And Magloire (nuff said). And they are on their first 4 games in 5 nights east coast road trip. Even Shaq couldn't carry this team the way Zach is expected to. 

No need to fret about it. It is what it is.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> We need to dump Magloire ASAP before his trade value decreases too much.


i don't think timing matters much now, since his value as a player has already dropped below the trade value of his expiring contract.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

At this point I think Magloire's best trade value is going to be at the deadline to a team that wants to rent his rebounding and fouls for the playoffs.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> My guess would be
> 
> Aldridge
> Randolph
> ...


I'm okay with Aldridge, Randolph, and Jack. After that, could you just fill out the rest of the team with TBD?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

BBert said:


> My DVR has been malfunctioning so I missed the game. I was pissed about it until I read this thread. Oh, well, as long as we get a better draft pick than the Celtics (I've always hated the Celtics) that will be my consolation.
> 
> So, apparantly the Blazers needed more effort? I guess Nate "really tearing into them" on the plane after the last game really paid dividends. :biggrin: Just sayin'.
> 
> ...


I don't think it was so much the effort, at least by most players, as probably they were tired but mainly Boston started to really light it up. With 2:30 left in the 3rd we were only down by 6 points so that tells me the effort was there up to that point, but they were just out gunned. We have to many injuries so we just don't have enough bodies. Add to that the 3rd game in four nites on the road and you end up with a blow out. It's surprising they did as well as they did for as long as they did.


----------

